# Red Matthews R.I.P.



## oldengine

In regard to Red Matthews who provided glass bottle help to many here on this form through over 4,900 posts...

It is with sadness that I am writing about the passing of my brother, Clarence "Red" Matthews on July 21, 2018 at 10:15PM at age 89. This was not unexpected as he had been in the hospital and then hospice prior to this point with an attack of  infections including fungal, Sepsis and MRSA. These took a severe toll on his body over time, advancing to this point. Fortunately, we had a few good days in both the hospital and hospice to visit and communicate. Some endings are quick, some are slow and some are agonizingly slow. This took about two weeks and it takes energy from the living as well as the one who is passing. It is over now and he has moved on to a more restful place.

Clarence was a drafted veteran of the Korean War era, although with his graduation from mechanical and metal sciences at R.I.T. in Rochester, NY, he was selected to be an Army trainer at Ft. Leonard Wood, Missouri. Prior to that, he was in boot camp at Ft. Dix, New Jersey and advanced to Ft. Belvoir, Virginia. He was married to Agnes there and then moved on to Ft. Leonard Wood, Missouri.

After his Army time, he and his wife relocated to Rochester, NY where he worked at the Gleason Machine Works. Then he moved on to Watkins Glen, NY and the Bendix Factory in Elmira, working in development and testing on the Bendix Carburetors of that era. Then he took a job at the machine shop of Thatcher Glass Manufacturing Company and served as an Applications Engineer and asst. supervisor. He worked there for fifteen years and evaluated many aspects of bottle making and problems relating to mold life and mold durability in glass production. 

His ultimate work took him to California to negotiate a sales and development position with Dameron Alloy Foundries. He was then selling metal products to the Glass Industry in many parts of the world. He  put on seminars and sales presentations to many of the glass mold people in the world. At one time he had over 3,000 names in his computer, all were Production and Engineering people, as well as Mold manufacturers and Mold repair supervisors. He spent thirty years plus doing this work and it was all centered on development of mold component materials and methods used on the ABM Automatic Bottle Machines.

After his retiring, travel continued to the Western States to visit other relatives, friends and the National Parks and scenery of our country. My family and I joined them for a number of western trips and the pathways, scenery and stops along the way were very enjoyable. This produced fond memories that caused my own family to return to that northwestern area many times over the years.

https://www.bottlemysteries.com/

Clarence, Rest in Peace.  -- Harry Matthews, oldengine


----------



## texkev

Very sorry to hear of his passing. It's never easy.


----------



## Harry Pristis

How sad for Red.  And, sad for the passing of a generation of early collectors.  Each of us is a merely temporary custodian of our finds.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Oh, how terrible. And I just emailed him a few days back, asking if he'd return to us.  I pray that you and your family take joy in his life and do not feel great affliction in mourning his death.


----------



## iggyworf

So sorry to hear. But it sounds like he had a great life! He extended his hand to me when I first joined this site. You and your family stay strong with his memory. His memory will live on with all bottle collectors here.


----------



## coreya

He is in a much better place now ( Glass Heaven ) It was an honor to have corresponded with him numerous times and had access to his great depth of knowledge. He will be sorely missed! My best to all of his family.


----------



## RIBottleguy

He was a wealth of knowledge and it was an honor to have him as a member on this site.  Though I didn't really get to know him he had my respect with his ceaseless patience when it came to answering the questions of others.  Maybe one day I'll meet him on the other side.


----------



## cookie

Well said.


----------



## hemihampton

WOW,  Real Bummer to hear this sad news. I just now read this & was wondering what happened to him & where he went. I enjoyed reading his post & will miss him. RIP.  LEON.


----------



## sandchip

Same here.  Just seeing this.  Had been missing him for a while and often wondered what became of him.  I can personally attest to the agony of MRSA.  Although I never had the pleasure of meeting Red, sometimes you can just tell that you're dealing with a fine gentleman.  I am deeply grateful not only for his contribution to our hobby, but for his service to our nation as well.


----------



## Dansalata

rest in peace RED


----------



## Horace

God Bless you


----------



## epackage

Very sad to find this out, Red was a wealth of knowledge when I first joined this site and was a friend who I interacted with in emails off site. I would give anything to have either of my own parents to have lived to 89, Godspeed Red, thank you for all you did to help the hobby


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Also want to say how much I miss "RED" and his posts. He contributed so much to our hobby here. R.I.P. RED.

GLASSHOPPER


----------



## WesternPA-collector

oldengine said:


> In regard to Red Matthews who provided glass bottle help to many here on this form through over 4,900 posts...
> 
> It is with sadness that I am writing about the passing of my brother, Clarence "Red" Matthews on July 21, 2018 at 10:15PM at age 89. This was not unexpected as he had been in the hospital and then hospice prior to this point with an attack of  infections including fungal, Sepsis and MRSA. These took a severe toll on his body over time, advancing to this point. Fortunately, we had a few good days in both the hospital and hospice to visit and communicate. Some endings are quick, some are slow and some are agonizingly slow. This took about two weeks and it takes energy from the living as well as the one who is passing. It is over now and he has moved on to a more restful place.
> 
> Clarence was a drafted veteran of the Korean War era, although with his graduation from mechanical and metal sciences at R.I.T. in Rochester, NY, he was selected to be an Army trainer at Ft. Leonard Wood, Missouri. Prior to that, he was in boot camp at Ft. Dix, New Jersey and advanced to Ft. Belvoir, Virginia. He was married to Agnes there and then moved on to Ft. Leonard Wood, Missouri.
> 
> After his Army time, he and his wife relocated to Rochester, NY where he worked at the Gleason Machine Works. Then he moved on to Watkins Glen, NY and the Bendix Factory in Elmira, working in development and testing on the Bendix Carburetors of that era. Then he took a job at the machine shop of Thatcher Glass Manufacturing Company and served as an Applications Engineer and asst. supervisor. He worked there for fifteen years and evaluated many aspects of bottle making and problems relating to mold life and mold durability in glass production.
> 
> His ultimate work took him to California to negotiate a sales and development position with Dameron Alloy Foundries. He was then selling metal products to the Glass Industry in many parts of the world. He  put on seminars and sales presentations to many of the glass mold people in the world. At one time he had over 3,000 names in his computer, all were Production and Engineering people, as well as Mold manufacturers and Mold repair supervisors. He spent thirty years plus doing this work and it was all centered on development of mold component materials and methods used on the ABM Automatic Bottle Machines.
> 
> After his retiring, travel continued to the Western States to visit other relatives, friends and the National Parks and scenery of our country. My family and I joined them for a number of western trips and the pathways, scenery and stops along the way were very enjoyable. This produced fond memories that caused my own family to return to that northwestern area many times over the years.
> 
> https://www.bottlemysteries.com/
> 
> Clarence, Rest in Peace.  -- Harry Matthews, oldengine


My father died of similar issues and I understand how unpleasant that is to go through. 89 years is a good productive life and I'm also thankful for his service.


----------



## Dabeel

Oh man I still remember conversations I had back & forth over the years with Red regarding bottles I had that he wanted to know more about. We'll miss your wealth of glass knowledge Red. RIP


----------

